# how to get two birds to breed



## g-pigeon (Aug 24, 2010)

*how to get two birds to breed of my choosing in a loft environment*

hi i am interested in knowing how you can get the 2 birds you choose to breed

do you separate them. are they locked in a nest box together for a period of time.

also what if they have already paired up with another bird that you do not want to breed

thanks


----------



## wcooper (Aug 4, 2009)

put them in seperate cages where they can still see each other for a couple days. after that they should show more interest in one another.


----------



## g-pigeon (Aug 24, 2010)

*thanks*

but i meant how to get two birds of my choosing to breed in a loft environment.


----------



## wcooper (Aug 4, 2009)

unless they are paired already, you will have to put them in a seperate cage. oterwise you run the risk of mixing genes.


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

In a loft with the old mate in there with them, not going to hapen.
Dave


----------



## g-pigeon (Aug 24, 2010)

ok but say they have not chosen a mate yet how would you go about getting two birds to mate

would you put them together in a separate cage or a cage in the loft


----------



## newday (Dec 12, 2004)

*mating*

You can do it either way, lock them in a nest box in the loft together until its clear they have paired up or put them in a pen outside the loft and return them to the loft after they have paired up.


Link


----------



## ghanakis (Jun 30, 2010)

*Thanks Newday*

appreciate it


----------



## avian (Sep 6, 2010)

I normally trap both them in one nesting cage keep for couple of days


----------



## hasseian_313 (Oct 31, 2009)

yah trap them but sometimes thell go back to their orginal partners so id take out the other bird too


----------



## theboss (Nov 29, 2009)

When they are closed in the nest box, about how long does it take before you can open the box so they have access to rest of the loft.


----------



## red2x (Nov 20, 2008)

In addition to how long does it usually take for 2 birds to pair up, how long should you keep the pair segregated so when put back into the loft they don't go back to their original mate?


----------

